# siya na lang naman..



## AskLang

Hi to all,

*Isa pa, siya na lang naman ang matitirang recruit natin.*

What's more, she'll be our only recruit left.
In addition, she'll be the only recruit that is left of us.

Did I hit the correct equivalent in any of my versions? 

Salamat po!


----------



## biankita

Both your translations are correct. Though from the context clues of the sentence, the first one is more corrent.

The usage of *Isa pa* is implying that your are using itemizing or reasoning..


----------



## jhia

ei (^_^)



AskLang said:


> *Isa pa, siya na lang naman ang matitirang recruit natin.*
> 
> What's more, she'll be our only recruit left.
> In addition, she'll be the only recruit that is left of us.


 
I'll approve the first one as well. You can also use _*'moreover'*_ for _*'isa pa'*_.


----------



## biankita

I was rereading this thread...

There are two implications of the statement 
*Isa pa, siya na lang naman ang matitirang recruit natin.*

in the context of
* What's more, she'll be our only recruit left.*

While _what's more _is correct as a translation of _isa pa_, another thing that the _isa pa_ can mean would me. "One more..." like saying One more, and she'll be our only recruit left. The 'one more' can imply a condition. E.g. One more person to leave, one more scenario like this...


----------



## Cracker Jack

AskLang said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> *Isa pa, siya na lang naman ang matitirang recruit natin.*
> 
> What's more, she'll be our only recruit left.
> In addition, she'll be the only recruit that is left of us.
> 
> Did I hit the correct equivalent in any of my versions?
> 
> Salamat po!



Besides, she'll be ...


----------

